

Github is Down - sethbannon
http://github.com?down

======
WestCoastJustin
Who cares? By the time this item gets upvotes the sites are almost always
fixed. Is this hacker news worthy? I suggest we ban these submissions. This is
the second, X is down notice today, Github [1] and Dropbox [2]. Personally,
I'd much prefer a submission to <https://status.github.com/> with a comment
about the _Major service outage_. Posting the Github.com link is next to
useless.

[1] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5793948>

[2] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5792510>

~~~
bdcravens
I think it's fine to post about outages - that's relevant news, and even if
site is back up, always results in relevant and theoretically good discussion.

I do agree that linking to the URL that's down is a special kind of stupid. At
that point, it's a non-link, and there's little value in watching my browser
spin.

------
callmevlad
For those who use Github as their primary origin server AND perform deploys
via git, do you have redundancy measures in place to enable you to keep
pushing code even during these outages?

~~~
dpcx
We do not. I'd be interested in hearing suggestions on _how_.

~~~
makeramen
Having a bitbucket mirror isn't a bad idea. They have free private repos for
up to 5 users, so if you just have an admin and the deploy user on there you
can get redundancy for "free". Just have to keep it in sync, but that
shouldn't be too hard with DVCS and everyone having a local copy.

------
mikeevans
Might be helpful to have a link to the status page as well:
<https://status.github.com/messages>

------
jkubicek
<https://status.github.com>

~~~
leetrout
It seems that page must be manually updated or very slow to update. I noticed
gists weren't working for what seemed like 15 minutes or more before it
acknowledged there was an issue.

Even now it lists all services as available even though the top message
indicates a major disruption.

~~~
pbiggar
We see the same. We use GitHub at such scale that we tend to see errors
between 20 minutes and 2 weeks before they go up on their status page.

------
dpedu
Under DDOS

~~~
garand
Why do people do this?

~~~
dsjoerg
Because single points of failure are a big KICK ME sign.
<http://bit.ly/ZwhmHB>

~~~
sp332
Link shorteners are discouraged on HN. [http://amyfelts.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/01/159580000x-ki...](http://amyfelts.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/01/159580000x-kick-me-countermeasures1.jpg) (It's just a
cartoon of a "kick me" sign.)

------
kine
GitHub is down? Ugh! What is this? North Korea?

------
dedene
For me it's up again. Anyone else too?

~~~
tlongren
Yup, seems to be back up here. status.github.com also shows that "GitHub.com
Availability" is normal.

